# palafox pier?



## Redneckracoon (Jun 8, 2011)

Never been there, heard something about king macks so can someone tell me what the deal is over there? Fees? Where it is? What's biting? Thanks to all


----------



## Pomponius Maximus (Apr 12, 2013)

End of Palafox street in Pensacola,on the bay,..its not a walk out pier like Pensacola pier. Its a deep water commercial and recreational dock on the bay. 
Doubt you catch a King there,but possible I guess.....there are Spanish,reds,ribbon fish and white trout caught. Some people fish all night,its pretty well lit,.....no fees.


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

Its a great place for BIG kings and they are commonly caught there.

Starting in late September balloon out a big live menhaden and hold on! The bite will last until about mid to late October and then the kings will return to the Gulf.


----------



## PierGoogan (Jul 9, 2014)

Yall talking about here?


----------



## Redneckracoon (Jun 8, 2011)

What kind of bait hangs out there?


----------



## fairpoint (May 9, 2013)

Redneckracoon said:


> What kind of bait hangs out there?


It's best if you bring some.....maybe a school of mullet or two is all I've ever seen as bait there....white trout are also an option for a big mack bite or a shark or a jack Crevalle.....


----------



## Redneckracoon (Jun 8, 2011)

Thinking about going there on Monday to see what it looks like.. is it worth it to try for some fish?


----------



## panhandleslim (Jan 11, 2013)

Red, Go back and read the previous posts. Not much good until late September till late Oct


----------



## Redneckracoon (Jun 8, 2011)

Thanks to all


----------



## PierGoogan (Jul 9, 2014)

panhandleslim said:


> Red, Go back and read the previous posts. Not much good until late September till late Oct


is the picture i posted above what y'all are talking about? I would've never guessed you catch anything there.


----------



## Redneckracoon (Jun 8, 2011)

Pier googan I'm pretty sure that's it


----------



## fishmagician (Jun 4, 2014)

When I lived in Navarre Beach in '95 and while in P'Cola I'd walk down there to see what was going on. I was surprised at how many big Kings and Spanish were caught there. Try it, follow the instructions the guys above have given you and you should do well, also read the article that opens this forum...good detailed goodies there.


----------



## Caddy Yakker (May 21, 2011)

Yeah thats it. There usually are no boats parked there. I used to fish there all the time in the fall before I started kayak fishing out there.

Most people net up some big live menhaden and put them in a live well in the back of a truck and bring them out there and float them out under a balloon. Don't go out there with braided line the regulars will hate because it won't sit in the water the same as mono and can cut their mono if the is a tangle in a heart beat.

Another option is to go out there at night and catch ribbon fish. Just do what the asians are doing and you will catch them most of the time. Then at daylight put 3 or four treble hooks in that ribbon fish and throw it out under a cork. It does not have to be far because they often hit 5 ft from the pier.

Good luck! I have seen some BIG kings hit the deck out there.


----------

